# Which Mount Should I use?



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I am trying to figure out which mount I should use for The blue ross that i shot last weekend. Give me your input so i can stop being so indecisive. They are similar to a point except the blue landing.

(1)








(2)








(3)








(4)









For this goose:


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

id go with #1


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Defiantly #1

Or a standing mount


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I dont think you can go wrong with any of those. If you have a taxi that is confident they could do a good job with one getting sideways or maple leafing i think that would be sick on rossy. That is what I love about them.

edit: heres a couple of what I was talking about + some ross/blues.









































These pics were stolen from this epic waterfowl taxidermy thread. http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... p?t=438414


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Jon, I would go with your landing pic #2 or Brodys maple leafing mount. I think both of thoes look awsome and better than the others, just my opinion.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

#2


----------



## Classof81 (Dec 19, 2005)

Here's one I did on a Ross


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

brodys #1 way bad a$$


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I just dropped one off at the taxidermist with the same #1 pic as 
USAlx50 posted. I think it will be a great pose! Can't wait till it is done!


----------

